# YEAH ITS BACK



## Mun (May 14, 2013)

ITS BACK.

End of post.


----------



## drmike (May 14, 2013)

Welcome back.  Free Buffalo WIngs and Whiskey in room 2, to your left when you come into the building.


----------



## MannDude (May 15, 2013)

It's back. But I goofed up and will perform the maintenance I had scheduled today tomorrow.


----------



## SeriesN (May 15, 2013)

What is back? I am confused,.


----------



## MannDude (May 15, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> What is back? I am confused,.


I think he means vpsBoard. It was down for an hour or so for some maintenance, but due to a goof up on my part (d'oh!) I reverted the changes and will re-perform maintenance later on.


----------



## mojeda (May 15, 2013)

We're back! (Again, again.)


----------



## Nick (May 15, 2013)

mojeda said:


> We're back! (Again, again.)


We sure are!


----------

